# Essential To Have Basking Area For Blue Tongue Lizzard?



## BaileyBro (Apr 15, 2017)

is it essential to have basking area for blue tongue lizzard?

if so do they cost allot to run?


----------



## Wally (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes. It is essential for any reptile to have access to heat so that it can thermoregulate.

Have you considered a blue tongue that is local to the area where you live so you can set it up outside if heating costs are a factor?


----------



## Iguana (Apr 16, 2017)

Also worth mentioning that some heating will cost more than others, also you don't need heat running 24/7, so that also reduces costs. 
It really doesn't cost alot to run, many of your appliances than you leave on/plugged in are probably more in cost. I can't give an exact amount for each heating type, but know that the higher the wattage the higher the cost, however the higher the wattage the less time the heating device needs to be on. Also consider that you will need a thermostat, that will set you back 50-$200. 
Pretty much any reptile needs access to hot and warm spots, it's essential so that as Wally said, they can thermoregulate, it also aids with digestion. No heating, no reptile.


----------



## kaylahfaye (Apr 17, 2017)

Do you guys think it will be the same deal where I am in Tasmania? The climate is so different here. I am thinking of getting a blue tongue but that part bit in unsure of.


----------



## Wally (Apr 17, 2017)

You'd have no trouble keeping a Blotched Blue Tongue outside in Tasmania as long as it was set up properly.

Alternatively if you were to keep it inside you would need to provide a heat source.


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 17, 2017)

It gets extremely cold in tasmania in the winter, I believe outside is a no go in tassie!


----------



## Wally (Apr 17, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> It gets extremely cold in tasmania in the winter, I believe outside is a no go in tassie!



Tell that to the wild population of Blotched Blueys in Tas.


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 17, 2017)

Wally said:


> Tell that to the wild population of Blotched Blueys in Tas.


Really! It gets less than 0 in some parts of winter during the night! I had no idea that they could survive that?!?!


----------



## Wally (Apr 17, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> Really! It gets less than 0 in some parts of winter during the night! I had no idea that they could survive that?!?!



I'm sure when the temps get that low in the wild they will be tucked up somewhere with less exposure.

Hence my reference to setting them up properly.

I keep mine outside and it reaches those temps here as well.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 20, 2017)

Gets pretty cold in a lot of blue tongue natural habitats actually. You can find them around in SA, which gets pretty cold in winter.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 27, 2017)

Yup, even in Melbs it gets freezing... in fact last night it got down to about 4 here... and I'm sure the Bluey's down the road are still alive and kicking. I however, had issues with getting out of bed!


----------

